# In need of a hand!



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

Is there anyone that lives in aberdeen that would give me a. insight and show me how to detail a car?

I am new to this and is something i would like to get into.

Thanks


----------



## Grunty (Jun 27, 2009)

www.polishedbliss.co.uk

Have a look at the guides on there as well as the guides on here and you wont go far wrong. Thats how I taught myself.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Given the names here, and join date of the OP, this looks a little odd. Spam?


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

Grunty said:


> www.polishedbliss.co.uk
> 
> Have a look at the guides on there as well as the guides on here and you wont go far wrong. Thats how I taught myself.


Thanks mate


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Plus 'there' both from Aberdeen


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

If you need any help am Aberdeen too glad to point you the right way if i can


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

afcbob said:


> If you need a help am Aberdeen too glad to point you the right way if i can


That would be much appreciated mate. Thanks


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rtjc said:


> Given the names here, and join date of the OP, this looks a little odd. Spam?


He's just found his long lost dad.

A bit of coincidence on the names, but all they've advertised so far is a sponsor of DW, so that's allowed.

Back to OP. There is plenty of members in and around Aberdeen. I'm sure a few will have some time or wouldn't mind you observing.


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

Where about in Aberdeen are you


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

afcbob said:


> Where about in Aberdeen are you


Peterculter mate you?


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

Northfield mate you could come over one sunday if you want


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

afcbob said:


> Northfield mate you could come over one sunday if you want


Only if you dont mind. Im new to this and dont want to be pestering others to help  can you PM me your address and mob number and we can sort something out?

Thanks


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

no it's not a problem we all start somewhere. what kind of car you got


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

afcbob said:


> no it's not a problem we all start somewhere. what kind of car you got


Yeah tell me about it. Even underatanding the abbreviations on this site is crazy. Ive got a ford focus st225 ST3, in electric orange. i know its not to everyones liking but its different and i like it  what about you?


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

i got a blue one the wife wanted orange


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

afcbob said:


> i got a blue one the wife wanted orange


Least there one fan of electric orange. Haha. I had a golf mk5 gti before but fancied a change.


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

i was civic type r and e30 bmw


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Aberdeen, Surrounding areas are full of enthusiasts so you should have no problem 'fitting in' to learn first hand.

Failing that a little trip up to us and we can show you the basics.

We also have open days through the year. :thumb:

Alan


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

AMDetails said:


> Aberdeen, Surrounding areas are full of enthusiasts so you should have no problem 'fitting in' to learn first hand.
> 
> Failing that a little trip up to us and we can show you the basics.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. When are your open days? Is there any planned for this spring?


----------



## Grunty (Jun 27, 2009)

I did notice the similarity of the names! But no not spam! It is a coincidence right enough!


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

This link is worth a look too. A nice little intro to detailing and also the Dodo Juice Basic of Bling range....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=333351


----------



## stuupnorth (May 30, 2006)

hi mate
would be glad to help if you are stuck
I'm just a bit further away in Pitmedden


----------

